# Fehlercode: -118, bei guthabenaufladung via paysafecard + steam



## smilefist (15. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
ich habe derzeit seit cirka einer woche das problem dass ich ständig den fehlercode: -118 bekomme und ich echt nicht weiß woran es liegt, ich wollte bei naruto online guthaben vie paysafecard aufladen und bekomme immer folgende fehlermeldung:
Failed to load URL Skrill Checkout with error (-118).

bei steam fast die gleiche fehlermeldung wenn ich auf den shop button gehe: Fehlercode:-118

Website konnte nicht geladen werden (unbekannter Fehler).


Naruto online starte ich übrigens über den launcher, also nicht über den browser, ich habe schon avast, anti malware bytes und auch adw cleaner durchlaufen lassen allerdings ohne erfolg.
Ich hab echt keinen Plan mehr, wisst ihr wo das Problem liegt?


----------



## Combi (15. Mai 2016)

versuch mal nen anderen browser.
habe das bei einem onlineshop bei mir.mit firefox kann ich mich nicht einloggen,aber mit dem doofen ie.


----------



## smilefist (15. Mai 2016)

wie soll ich bei steam und bei dem naruto spiel einen anderen browser verwenden? steam hat ja keinen browser und das naruto spiel, spiele ich über den launcher


----------



## smilefist (15. Mai 2016)

habs über den  browser(mozilla,, chrome) versucht bei naruto online und urban rivals hat allerdings wieder nicht geklappt, bei urban rivals wurde mir angezeigt dass auf den pay skrill server nicht zugegriffen werden kann www.skrill.com | Skrill
und dann kommt eine fehlermeldung bezüglich zeitüberschreitung, geht die seite bei euch?


----------

